# Simple Tuning of S-AFC's?



## UnderDog (Jul 14, 2002)

Three different threads have already mentioned replacing the JWT ECU with an S-AFC. All that's needed for JWT to program our ECUs correctly is information on the application. Being that the ECU upgrade is application-specifically programmed without ever having to put the car on a dyno, can an S-AFC be tuned this way also? Piggy-back systems are usually done on a dyno, but being as a lot of people will be driving nearly exactly the same car (for instance, a handful of Sentras, all with an out-of-the-box Hotshot kit on a GA16DE with no other unnecessary mods), the fuel mapping will all be relatively the same from car to car. Could there be a collection of "safe" values published, application specific, made on the assumption that one has X water injection system, Y pounds of boost or Z size MAF, like JWT does when they program our ECUs? That way programming the thing to work properly will be a matter of simple data entry instead of hours or even days on a dyno, sans a few finishing touches on a dyno for those who want to go the extra mile.

If this is all total nonsense, just ignore me. I got off work at 3 AM. I got some sleeping to do.


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

that make sens but those type of infos are really valued and not shared much from peeps who knows them like JWT and such... they rather sell a package than selling those infos ... you might chat with peeps that got similar setup as yours and using SAFC, that way youll have more chance to get some good setups..


----------

